# St. Marks



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

J-Dad - Nice fish you got there. I like the color on those Reds, bit darker than what we catch down here.


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks TwoKids. They were darker for sure, almost copper colored - even the trout were gold.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice reds J-Dad. St.Marks is pretty close to St.Simons/Jekyll, correct?


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

It's actually just south of Tallahassee. I started going there because I live in Atlanta now, and it's a couple hours closer than the Titusville area where I grew up and did most of my fishing.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol, other side of Florida!  Mixed it up with St.Mary's.  My Dad just bought a place in St. Simons...St.Mary's St. Marks..  ;D


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

> Lol, other side of Florida!  Mixed it up with St.Mary's.  My Dad just bought a place in St. Simons...St.Mary's St. Marks..


  Funny, I bumped into another guy from Atlanta at the fish camp where we stayed - and he told me how good the fishing was at St. Mary's


----------

